# *English Bull Terrier Mix American PitBull Terrier*



## Chaqida

Since i knew of different dog breeds i always wondered what would a American Pit bull Terrier Mixed with an English Bull Terrier Looked and Acted like. here's a few pics of One - Chico:

One day a friend of mines told me a friend of his had one and needed to get rid of one / When i got chico he had NO home Training. That was bad because all of my dogs are and always have been house dogs. I took him in and I've NEVER had a dog like that. His temperament was the best I'd ever come across. Although I'd just received him he became attached to me "One man Dog" and was Extremely loyal and learned from me and my other dogs really fast. Seems when he had my encouragement he was the bravest dog around and wasn't afraid of anything, very protective of his home and family. Tho i never seem him get aggressive. He knew his strength and how and when to use it. He stood 20in & was 65lbs @ 10months.... / Chico was very Smart and Extremely Strong, He would jump the fince when he knew i was in the house. One day he ran off "Like he always would and come wright back home" And got into a fight with 3 stray dogs. One of my neighbors saw the whole ordeal, tried to stop them but couldn't. When it all was over, he brought chico back but his wounds were so severe we had to put him down. Chico was A Great Dog!


----------



## Celestial88

Handsome boy, I love his eyeliner. What's with the collar/chain though? That does squat to strengthen them, more so it hurts their nerves an could do some serious damage. Simply running your dog, maybe doing some weight pulling (with a proper harness) would do you a lot better.

My gal is well exercised, and fed high quality food. Never has she had something heavy placed on her. And I'm sure plenty of others on here can share pictures of their very muscular, fit dogs.


----------



## SMiGGs

Nice dogs, but like celestial messaged whats up with that heavy ass chain with a heavy ass lock on it. Whats up with the crappy cheap duct taped collar?

They sell collars for 1 dollar at dollar tree.


----------



## wncpulldawgs

very nice dog i'm like the rest whats up with the chain


----------



## Kingsgurl

Cute. I hope your other dogs are better contained, I would hate for something to happen to them.


----------



## Firehazard

dont listen to political hype... 

APBTs aka game bred bulldogs.. DO have erect ears; its part of their make up and they do have snipey faces as much as they do traditional bull dog faces. 

bull terrier is an orginal name of the PIT BULL in various parts of NEW ENGLAND. 

The first fighting dogs were all pit bulldogs or pit bull terriers.. Bull and Terrier are of each other they are the same blood.. pit bulldog in 1880's spawned the first terriers registered from inbreeding the pit bulldogs.. of course they came back into .. and we have the pit bulldog being advertised and many names.

Colby family for instance had what they had and advertised as Game Bull Terriers.. The registered Bull Terrier is actually spawned off of colby dogs and con feeley dogs that both had the SNIPEY NOSE and ERECT EARS.. General Pattons Colby bred pit bull is the dog on all the WWII war propaganda posters and the solid white dog(s) that the Bull Terrier was built from. Bull Terrier is a propaganda breed that really was trying to diverege people from liking the pit bulldog in America. Same thing happened in England when the TRUE english bulldog was renamed as Staffordshire Bull/Terrier and the reject with nothing left from his traditional ancestors became known as the English Bulldog.


Great pics, he looks ALL BULLDOG to me. No Bull Terrier attributes..


----------



## BastienBully

Beautiful dog! Sad story


----------



## Chaqida

Yeah, Excuse the chain. It' wasn't heavy at all, Just looks that way because i wrapped one end of it with a cotton pillow case and duck tape to make a soft collar. When i first got him i had to keep him outside because he wasn't house broken. If i hadn't used chain and lock, someone would have definitely stole him. Once He figured out not to pee in the house we i made him a house dog. Still would tie him out-front occasionally tho, With the Chain UN-doubled like it is in some of those pics.


----------



## Chaqida

Celestial88 said:


> Handsome boy, I love his eyeliner. What's with the collar/chain though? That does squat to strengthen them, more so it hurts their nerves an could do some serious damage. Simply running your dog, maybe doing some weight pulling (with a proper harness) would do you a lot better.
> 
> My gal is well exercised, and fed high quality food. Never has she had something heavy placed on her. And I'm sure plenty of others on here can share pictures of their very muscular, fit dogs.


I agree / Your dog is Beautiful! I Rarely see pits like that. She's lightweight Yet Extremely Muscular. lol That's Ridiculous. lol Good Job On Raising Her!!! My dog Vida got down to that size and i thought she was under weight. I get nervous when i see there stomachs tucking too much lol Your dog is Perfect weight but looks Heavy. / If i got my dogs down that small they get me into trouble, Vida just recently discover she's strong enough to jump over the Fence. Her prey drive empowers her A little too much. Tho she's not Aggressive at all, Who wants to see a big black pitbull running around there yard? What do you feed your dog


----------



## angelbaby

How can that chain not be heavy? I know what chains weight and can clearly see the thick chain piled in a pile beside him. Poor dog. Great story to show what happens when owners dont properly contain there dogs. Things like that is what we aim to avoid here, hope you learned your lesson , hard way .


----------



## buffy1987

This is my boy i got yesterday, same breed


----------

